# Router lift or Triton?



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sure this has come up but I wanted to ask considering changes made to the Triton over time. I have a Bosch 1617 variable speed in my ryobi table. Do I get a lift for the Bosch or the Triton?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

If getting the Triton means you'll have a dedicated table mounted router, go for it. Having a dedicated mounted router, makes wanting to make use of it a whole lot easier/fun...

Then as funds permit, accessorize the DeWalt to your needs...

just a buck 95 worth..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinnie, this is why they make two flavors of ice cream: each has their own favorite. Having owned the big Triton and using what I consider to be the best lift available(The Excalibur) I still prefer to pop my routers out of the table for changes. It's faster and the extra money goes a long way towards new bits.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm one of those who also prefers to take the router out of the table to change bits and major height changes can be made at the same time which means you only need to fine tune with it in the table. The router table insert plate also makes a pretty good offset plate for routing edges and having better stability when doing it.

And when we say that we mean that our routers and plates are only held in the table with gravity, ie no hold down screws or devices.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

I may save some cash then get a good insert plate for my router table build. I think my Bosch with 2 1/4HP and variable speed is enough router for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinnie, you can spend more money but you will not get better results over using the Grizzly T10432047 mounting plate.(They call it an insert) I order them 6 at a time; this greatly reduces shipping costs. I had one bad plate out of 25 so far; replacement was quick and easy with one phone call.

Did you see the mounting plate post with BJ's photos?

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/95721-mounting-plate-tutorial-bobj3.html#post1212593

If you really feel the need to spend more than $13 for a great mounting plate I will be happy to sell you one for any extra amount you need to spend. :jester:


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

I will definitely have a look at the Grizzly mounting plates


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the Triton in the table, and it will cost you about the same as a lift, and you get to use your 1617 freehand without having remove it from the table. I like the extra power of the Triton. I had a Rockler lift which I found troublesome because it slipped. But the guy who bought the lift from me had no problem with it. As Mike said, it is a matter of individual preference. I use many Sommerfeld matched bit sets and don't need to lift out the router. I also popped for the Woodpecker mounting plate. Expensive but I really like the twist lock inserts for quick bit changes. Look up Mark Sommerfeld videos on YouTube and watch how he works the Triton. Very informative whichever setup you finally choose.


----------

